# Kid Tips Needed....



## 21Hokie (Jan 21, 2007)

So....I have 3 boys and they all love golf...but my youngest (just turned 4) is just obsessed with the game. I realize that sounds absurd but it's the truth. He will pitch a fit if I go to the course without him. He goes out in to the yard to hit balls on his own. He'll sit in front the TV and watch a tourney for a long time....just glued to the action. Now, I think it's great....but I don't want him to get bored with the game. I've bought him US Kids Golf clubs and I encourage him.....but I DON'T PUSH HIM AT ALL. He's actually pretty good. Any recommendations or advice would be welcomed. Here's a pic from earlier this week. He got a new 3 wood for his birthday. As I was cleaning up, he through on his snow boots and took off outside to get some swings in. He's hitting it a good 75 yards (with roll). You can also check out his youtube video. In the video, he's using a right handed putter and right handed driver....TURNED AROUND BACKWARDS!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T1TSPurB9Zc


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Very impressive technique for a little guy.

My only suggestion would be to see whether he can actually learn the game right handed. The ability of teachers to help him in the future will be increased 1000 fold. Too many pros can't visualize the swing left handed.

I love the way he holds his follow through. Great video clip!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't see the video here at work - but it looks like he is having the time of his life in that picture...  

My father has a picture of me that is almost identical to yours. Except it is about 20 years old now and I was holding on to a iron.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

75yards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hes only four and hes already twice as long as me


----------



## 21Hokie (Jan 21, 2007)

*he definitely...*

he definitely loves the game. He also likes to try and get a rise out of me. I picked up a new cart bag today and I was transferring my clubs over this evening. Shortly afterwards, as I was tucking him into bed, he said, "I don't want to go to the golf course anymore....it's boring." I just said OK and gave it a minute. He was really eyeballing me; looking for some kind of response. I then told him I was going to play golf tomorrow and he IMMEDIATELY said, "Can I go?" Funny little boogar!!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Where'd you get the right handed glove?? I've never seen one before! I din't even know they made them..why do people wear gloves? Why on their left hand only? I never wear one, so I guess I wouldn't understand....


----------



## 21Hokie (Jan 21, 2007)

*US Kids Golf!!*

Unfortunately, you cannot order directly from them.....so I go through EdwinWatts.com. They have a great site with any and all US Kids Golf equipment.....even for the confused left handers!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok thanks! I'm not a lefty, but I always it made more sense to wear a right glove, if your right handed. For me, anyway..it's always my right hand that's getting callused.


----------

